# Mythbusters: Airplane on a Conveyor Belt



## Wolverine

Now the truth shall be revealed and all will be humbled before the mighty knowledge that, YES, the airplane will take off (unless it doesn't).

-------------------------------------------

AIRPLANE ON A CONVEYOR!

Toward the end of the month the TV show “Mythbusters” is going to handle the question of the airplane on the conveyor belt. The question is simple. If you put an airplane at the end of a 3000-foot long 50-foot wide conveyor belt, and if the conveyor belt runs backwards as the airplane is trying to take off, will the airplane ever make it into the air?


----------



## FusionWhite

TIME AND DATE??? I need to Tivo this!


----------



## maryannette

I like that show. They do some crazy stuff. I always like doing destructive testing.


----------



## Guest

January 30th at 9:00 PM !!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## roadwreck

:woot:


----------



## roadwreck

Of course there is no doubt in my mind the plane will get airborne.


----------



## maryannette

I guess that's the airfoil conveyor theory.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

All right! An excuse to post this.


----------



## Wolverine

I forgot to add:

"...Then Adam and Jamie blow the airplane up!"


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


> I forgot to add:
> "...Then Adam and Jamie blow the airplane up!"


But first Kari, Grant, and Tori hire a sharpshooter to bust 3 or 4 myths about guns and planes.


----------



## NCcarguy

I think the chic on the show is pretty HOT too!!


----------



## Road Guy

Only thing I worry about is sometimes I don’t really agree with the control parameters they establish. I hope they get some aviation type people involved to assist with how they set up the test!


----------



## bigray76

jregieng said:


> January 30th at 9:00 PM !!!!!!!!!!
> JR


This may end up being the highest rated show of the year based on the EB.com interest!

I even put that into my calendar so I won't forget to watch!


----------



## kevo_55

This is crazy! Please fill us "cable-TV-less" people in when it is on!!


----------



## roadwreck

kevo_55 said:


> This is crazy! Please fill us "cable-TV-less" people in when it is on!!


Those people still exist? :blink:


----------



## kevo_55

Yep, that's me.

I DO have cable internet and cable phone though. :wacko:


----------



## snickerd3

kevo_55 said:


> This is crazy! Please fill us "cable-TV-less" people in when it is on!!


You are not alone. We don't have cable either...until tomorrow that is. The hubby's new job is paying for the internet, so we decide to the combo deal with internet, phone and cable (with HD). No more dial up!!!!


----------



## kevo_55

^^We got phone and internet for $66/month for 6 months. We might do the TV deal once our 6 months are up though.

I like my bunny ears though!!


----------



## Guest

They have set it up for your cable-less folks to enjoy the full episodes in 'high quality' streaming video if you go to ....

http://video.discovery.com/

There are a few other shows including Dirty Jobs! I don't know how long it takes to upload 'new' episodes.

JR


----------



## kevo_55

Sweet!!


----------



## frazil

roadwreck said:


> Those people still exist? :blink:


Did I mention we're watching the game on bunny ears?


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Double sweet!


----------



## NCcarguy

Kevo 55.....You NEED to post again....I just noticed you're on 666! Not a good number to go to bed on!


----------



## SkyWarp

Finally.


----------



## DVINNY

damn,

I missed this until now,

that is what happens when I actually have to 'work'


----------



## Dleg

It takes off.


----------



## kevo_55

Damn, I passed my extra lucky 666 post count. 

That was supposed to be lucky, right?


----------



## Guest

^^^ I imaged a copy of it so you could remember it for posterity!!

JR


----------



## FusionWhite

Wow, what a great post to hit 666 on "Double Sweet"


----------



## kevo_55

Funny JR!

It really takes so little to get me laughing in the morning!

Who ever says "double sweet??"


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^You do!

Wish I'd taken a screen shot of my 666. I'm sure it was an incisive and erudite post.


----------



## Dleg

I don't remember my 666th, but for some reason I remember MA_PE's. He made it, then didn't post for a day or two. It kind of creeped me out. I started to wonder if he had chosen to just disappear at 666.


----------



## NCcarguy

Ironically.....in my office RIGHT NOW....it's 66.6 degrees! Is this telling me something????

Seriously.....WTF?


----------



## FLBuff PE

:asthanos: :asthanos: :asthanos: :asthanos:


----------



## Dleg

Damn that's cold!


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^wussy island boy! You need to come back to CO, where Denver had a high of 16 today!

BTW, yes, I am jealous of you, but not the scary flight you told us about last year!


----------



## Dleg

It's true, I have turned into a temperature wuss. I mean, it's to be expected, living in a place that is in the Guinness Book for having the world's "most equitable temperature", which is generally about 85. That might change by about 5 degrees between winter and summer, but I'm tellin' you, the low humidity makes it feel like 72 on winter evenings! Brrrrr!


----------



## engr_tam

Oh my god (or chosen deity)!

This was brought up at work today - and it was the young electricals trying to show the young mechanicals that they are the superior ones. (I don't care personally, they already have the higher ground - upstairs.)

Spare me the details. I believe the true engineer would want to know exactly WHY would one want to put an airplane on a conveyor belt!

What is the purpose? Is there any academic or practical reason for it? Then I say - if it's not worth doing, don't do it!


----------



## cement

the airplane will take off.

if there is a 100 mph headwind.


----------



## cement

FLBuff said:


> ^^^wussy island boy! You need to come back to CO, where Denver had a high of 16 today!


yes, it was a great morning to have a flat tire to change :smileyballs:


----------



## kevo_55

Dleg, it will be -15 degrees in the twin cities this weekend.

You can stop by and sample some beer I made if you want.


----------



## Dleg

^Is it frozen on a stick?


----------



## PEsoon2B

http://dsc.discovery.com/video/?playerId=2...leId=1344511100


----------



## FLBuff PE

Cement said:


> yes, it was a great morning to have a flat tire to change :smileyballs:


Ouch!

Dleg, I have been to the Minnesota State fair, and one of the first things you learn is that ANYTHING can be put on a stick and deep fried (like hot dish and scotch eggs)! It is not for the faint of heart (or weak hearted for that matter, as you will likely have a heart attack).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dleg said:


> It's true, I have turned into a temperature wuss. I mean, it's to be expected, living in a place that is in the Guinness Book for having the world's "most equitable temperature", which is generally about 85. That might change by about 5 degrees between winter and summer, but I'm tellin' you, the low humidity makes it feel like 72 on winter evenings! Brrrrr!


Bite my -1 degree butt.


----------



## kevo_55

It's not frozen but I'm thinking of a way so that my stout doesn't get THAT cold.

It tastes better at room temp, right?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NCcarguy said:


> Ironically.....in my office RIGHT NOW....it's 66.6 degrees! Is this telling me something????
> 
> 
> Seriously.....WTF?


I knew a girl in high school who's license plate, not a personalized one, said HLL 666.


----------



## DVINNY

a former co-worker of mine still has the license plate DAD 812, it was not personalized either, but we always joked that his daughter ordered it for him.


----------



## Wolverine

PEsoon2B said:


> http://dsc.discovery.com/video/?playerId=2...leId=1344511100


HFS!

REAL AIRPLANE, REAL CONVEYOR BELT! HELL YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine said:


> HFS!
> REAL AIRPLANE, REAL CONVEYOR BELT! HELL YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

^^^ Respect my author-a-tay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!






JR


----------



## roadwreck

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Respect my author-a-tay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


----------



## PEsoon2B

Wolverine said:


> HFS!
> REAL AIRPLANE, REAL CONVEYOR BELT! HELL YES!!!!!!!!!


I can't believe the idiot pilot in that clip said that his plane will sit there like a stack of bricks.

what a dumbass


----------



## roadwreck

PEsoon2B said:


> I can't believe the idiot pilot in that clip said that his plane will sit there like a stack of bricks.what a dumbass


Won't he be in for a surprise.


----------



## Flyer_PE

PEsoon2B said:


> I can't believe the idiot pilot in that clip said that his plane will sit there like a stack of bricks.what a dumbass


I had the same thought. It's further proof that you don't have to be a mental giant to fly a plane. Definitely not a guy I would let take the left seat in anything I was riding in.


----------



## Dleg

I'd like to see each presidential hopeful give their answer as to what will happen. That might decide my vote. (If I could vote  )


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hey! That's a good idea. And all the candidates are in town for tomorrow's primary. Since I have the afternoon off, maybe I'll try and hit a few Q&amp;A sessions.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ The Democrats will blame the Republicans for shooting down legislation to make the plane's emissions more environmentally friendly.

The Republicans will blame the Democrats for a loose stance on immigration reform, causing more illegals to fly on the planes and resulting in longer delays at the airport.


----------



## DVINNY

You're correct VT ^^^^^^^^^

and NONE of them will answer the question in the process. Gotta love politicians.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ That's why its so hard to pick a candidate. They really don't say a whole lot. They never tell you _how_ they will accomplish their big promises. It's just the same buzz words over and over...

Tax breaks for the middle class, health care reform, tighter borders, ending the dependence on foreign oil, etc.


----------



## Brody

You don't need to be an engineer to know what's gonna happen, just common sense. Supossedly even a lot of longtime pilots think their planes will just sit there. So these pilots don't have common sense?

This will be a great Mythbusters episode.


----------



## Brody

You don't need to be an engineer to know what's gonna happen, just common sense. Supossedly even a lot of longtime pilots think their planes will just sit there. So these pilots don't have common sense?

This will be a great Mythbusters episode.


----------



## DVINNY

Brody said:


> You don't need to be an engineer to know what's gonna happen, just common sense. Supossedly even a lot of longtime pilots think their planes will just sit there. So these pilots don't have common sense?


By your own definition, no. They don't have common sense.

But, I hope their prepared when their plane takes off on that conveyor.


----------



## Dleg

^^You mean, like this guy?


----------



## cement

The only way the plane will take off is if they put the conveyor on a catapult. Which they probably will do some variation of.

A plane flies because it has wings, and air flows over the wings giving it lift. If the conveyor keeps the plane from moving forward, there will be no apparent wind over the wing, other than the prop wash. this is not enough to give it lift. Of course, if you put a butt load of engines on each wing, or set the whole thing up in a wind tunnel, it just might take off. But that is not the initial assertion.


----------



## Dleg

^Ut oh


----------



## DVINNY

Cement said:


> The only way the plane will take off is if they put the conveyor on a catapult. Which they probably will do some variation of.
> A plane flies because it has wings, and air flows over the wings giving it lift. If the conveyor keeps the plane from moving forward, there will be no apparent wind over the wing, other than the prop wash. this is not enough to give it lift. Of course, if you put a butt load of engines on each wing, or set the whole thing up in a wind tunnel, it just might take off. But that is not the initial assertion.


oh Cement, you are kidding right? ^^^

I know you're kidding.


----------



## Guest

DVINNY said:


> oh Cement, you are kidding right? ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're kidding.


Maybe this would be better suited in a pre-mythbusters poll ??

Lemme see what I can do! 

JR


----------



## Dark Knight

Just promise that after the show tonight this thread will be closed and send to oblivion( I always wanted to use that word.....)


----------



## roadwreck

BringItOn said:


> Just promise that after the show tonight this thread will be closed and send to oblivion( I always wanted to use that word.....)


This episode is on next week isn't it? I don't want to miss anything important!


----------



## DVINNY

I hope I didn't miss it.

When IS it supposed to be on? anyone know?


----------



## roadwreck

according to discovery.com the episode will air Jan. 30th at 9:00 PM EST

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/seri....x&amp;start=10


----------



## roadwreck

*TODAY IS THE DAY WE GET OUR ANSWER!!!!!!!!*

:w00t:


----------



## Dark Knight

roadwreck said:


> *TODAY IS THE DAY WE GET OUR ANSWER!!!!!!!!*
> :w00t:


After today I hope we do the Clavatum Espetatum Est to the issue.


----------



## FusionWhite

THE DAY OF RECONING IS UPON THE NON-BELIEVERS!!!!!!!!!!

PRAY TO WHAT EVER ENGINEERING DISCIPLINE YOU WORSHIP; FOR YOUR MOMENT IS AT HAND!!!!!

WHEELS WILL SPIN AND MYSTERIOUS FORCES WILL FORCE SOLID OBJECTS INTO THE AIR!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wednesday nights we get together with another couple for dinner. You have me the civil, my wife the biomed, and my friend the mech. We have been debating this for a couple weeks now. We usually finish up around 9 but hopefully they stick around tonight. I'm sure his wife the social worker will just love watching us geek out over this.


----------



## cement

DV is going to say :banhim: but I have to stir this up some more.

It will be interesting to see how they state the myth, because as Desert Water eloquintly stated, they won't be able to keep the plane on the treadmill. Unless it is a really long one the plane will just run off the end before it can get sufficient ground speed to take off.


----------



## Sschell

Cement said:


> DV is going to say :banhim: but I have to stir this up some more.
> It will be interesting to see how they state the myth, because as Desert Water eloquintly stated, they won't be able to keep the plane on the treadmill. Unless it is a really long one the plane will just run off the end before it can get sufficient ground speed to take off.


I have the solution.

use a twin engine plane.

put it in a rotating table.

only power up one engine.

does that fly???


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^^ :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: opcorn:


----------



## Guest

^^^ I think this smiley is more apropos ....





JR


----------



## Sschell

I thought you guy's would like that one!


----------



## cement

what if it was a seaplane in a whirlpool?


----------



## Guest

Cement said:


> what if it was a seaplane in a whirlpool?


Yeah .. I got a smiley for that one too ..





JR


----------



## Sschell

Cement said:


> what if it was a seaplane in a whirlpool?


lol... I love it!


----------



## mizzoueng

Damn it, this has started a debate in my office. :smileyballs:

Can't wait for the show tonight though!


----------



## frazil

Can someone please give a play by play so those of us who can't watch it tonight can read it? (not that I'll believe until I see it)


----------



## cement

do you have rabbit ears?

if so, maybe you should see a doctor about that.


----------



## Sschell

^ I thought the rabbit ears were going to help the plane take off...


----------



## C-Dog

8 minutes before we leave the gate!

BTW, it will fly, because the thrust comes from the prop, not the wheels, and it is all about air speed, not ground speed.


----------



## cement

r u in the speedo yet?


----------



## maryannette

C-Dog said:


> BTW, it will fly, because the thrust comes from the prop, not the wheels, and it is all about air speed, not ground speed.


Nope. It will not have the lift of the air across the wings.


----------



## maryannette

Wouldn't you know it. We have to wait through a show about cockroaches to see if the plane will fly.

ICK!!!


----------



## DVINNY

I hope this show will convince everyone, and they not say "well, it wasn't true because....."

IT'LL F'IN FLY.


----------



## maryannette

Sorry, I was lost. :dunno:


----------



## frazil

What's happening??!


----------



## kevo_55

Lost is really a let down.

I need some airplane info!!


----------



## maryannette

They got a model airplane to fly from a homemade conveyor belt. Now, they're going full-scale.


----------



## DVINNY

Who cares about Cochroaches, give me more AIRPLANE!!!!


----------



## C-Dog

IT FLEW!!!!


----------



## Hill William

Now serving crow at the Engineer Boards Cafeteria. Should be a pretty long line.


----------



## maryannette

Sure did! I guess it's good that I'm not an aeronautical engineer.


----------



## frazil

Did it actually move forward on the conveyor belt? Did it take longer to take off?


----------



## IlPadrino

Anti-climactic!

No one has ever explained how they thought a conveyor could sufficiently retard an airplane's speed.

To fully bust this myth, I'd love to see what happens when a jet takes off while their wheels are completely locked - can't get more retarding (friction) than that!


----------



## FusionWhite

I love that at the end he points out that most people cant "wrap their brains" around the concept of why it flies. Most people who say it wouldnt fly were looking at it in completely the wrong frame of reference. Of course you know their will be deniers out there who will say it was rigged or not an accurate experiment. Overall they did a good job of testing AND explaining why it worked out the way it did. The animation of the car and the airplane were very good illistrations.


----------



## maryannette

It appeared to be moving faster thatn the conveyor belt, so the plane had forward motion. It was not really apparent if it took longer. It seemed that the clip was edited.


----------



## IlPadrino

frazil said:


> Did it actually move forward on the conveyor belt? Did it take longer to take off?


They didn't quantify any effect from the conveyor. It appears to take off as normal.


----------



## IlPadrino

maryannette said:


> It appeared to be moving faster thatn the conveyor belt, so the plane had forward motion. It was not really apparent if it took longer. It seemed that the clip was edited.


They never told us how fast the conveyor belt (i.e. truck towing a long piece of cloth) was going when it took off. It would have been nice to see the truck speed up to 100 mph - but I'm guessing they didn't have enough cloth for that.


----------



## mizzoueng

The truck was moving at 25-30 mph.

I think the explanation they had was good enough.

At least this one can be put to rest.


----------



## cement

I saw a wire on top of the plane.

actually, I was painting and missed the whole thing.


----------



## Dleg

I dn't know why, but I feel incredibly pleased despite the fact that this is about number 349 on my priorities list.

:thumbs:


----------



## DVINNY

I thought it was nicely done considering how difficult that would be at full scale.

If only those two didn't act like the biggest dorks on the planet, but it adds sensationalism.


----------



## bigray76

I think a MS Paint tribute is in order!!!!


----------



## kevo_55

No fricken way!

That's wild!


----------



## Wolverine

I called my friend, a high school chum, who works in the video and lighting department at Discovery Channel. He said the episode, while not entirely faked, was actually a "composite". What that means is that they took some liberties with the video shooting, much like when CBS blew up the GM side-tank trucks.

He explained: When Adam ran on the mat to test it, it tore some holes. They were worried that the holes would catch the wheels of the ultralight and trip it over, so they shot the seen from several different angles including the plane rolling on the mat on the unbroken part, the plane reaching speed, then the plane taking off with the mat moving in the background.

There's no breach of journalistic ethics though because:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Here's another way to look at it. Think about a plane in the arctic that has skis instead of wheels. That's about as frictionless as you can get.


----------



## Road Guy

I would think the way planes take off on aircraft carriers would also be a good comparison? I dont think they use the wheels to take off from the carriers either?


----------



## FusionWhite

Road Guy said:


> I would think the way planes take off on aircraft carriers would also be a good comparison? I dont think they use the wheels to take off from the carriers either?



I think they do use the wheels, the plane just happens to be dragged along by the catapult.

Im talking to a friend of mine who was a die hard "the plane wont take off kind of person". Hes actually starting to admit defeat, but still cant understand how it works.


----------



## Brody

frazil said:


> Did it actually move forward on the conveyor belt? Did it take longer to take off?



They said it took off normally.

It was very nicely done and explained.

Myth busted !!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It took off normally, but then this happened in mid-air!


----------



## nufb52

I'm so pissed that I missed this! I had it on my calendar too. I still have absolutely no idea how it works. I need to see a re-run.


----------



## C-Dog

Thrust + Drag + Lift + Gravity = Flight

The treadmill has only to do with ground speed, planes, inorder to fly are dependent on air speed over the wings. The thrust is provided by a prop, fan, or jet, not through the wheels, so the treadmill does not even factor into the reference frame.


----------



## roadwreck

nufb52 said:


> I'm so pissed that I missed this! I had it on my calendar too. I still have absolutely no idea how it works. I need to see a re-run.


Don't worry, if there is one thing that the discovery channel can do it's re-run episodes of it's highly rated shows over and over and over and over and over....

...then just for good measure they will throw in an all day mythbusters/dirty jobs/deadliest catch/etc. marathon! And for some reason I can't help but watch? Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## Dark Knight

Mistery solved. The darn thing flies so now...please....Send this fudging thread to the abyss. :smileyballs:


----------



## Wolverine

Road Guy said:


> I would think the way planes take off on aircraft carriers would also be a good comparison? I dont think they use the wheels to take off from the carriers either?


Except when Chuck Norris takes off from an aircraft carrier, he doesn't get launched by the steam catapult; he actually pushes the aircraft carrier backwards.


----------



## cement

would he be able to if he were on a treadmill?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

BringItOn said:


> Mistery solved. The darn thing flies so now...please....Send this fudging thread to the abyss. :smileyballs:


Agreed. I'd give it a day or two for people to talk about the show but the I'm locking all the treadmill threads other than the one in the HOF.


----------



## roadwreck

For anyone that missed it, here is the moneyshot (uh, that just doesn't sound right)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbRcg3ji_Pc


----------



## FLBuff PE

I don't believe it...it was BAOG! I saw his hand lift the plane ever so slightly off the treadmill (that may have been the wine last night talking)!


----------



## IlPadrino

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Here's another way to look at it. Think about a plane in the arctic that has skis instead of wheels. That's about as frictionless as you can get.


You think the sliding resistance of skids on arctic snow is less than the rolling resistance and axle friction of airplane wheels?

From my perspective, the only interesting things about this has STILL not been addressed. What is the quantitative retarding force of the conveyor (rolling resistance and axle friction)? As the conveyor increases in speed, what happens to this retarding force (i.e. is it linear?) At what rotational speed will the heat generated by the friction seize the axle? Can an airplane take of if the wheels axle is seized?

Nope... I'm not happy with the myth simply being busted.


----------



## kevo_55

roadwreck said:


> For anyone that missed it, here is the moneyshot


:signs051:


----------



## Slugger926

IlPadrino said:


> You think the sliding resistance of skids on arctic snow is less than the rolling resistance and axle friction of airplane wheels?
> From my perspective, the only interesting things about this has STILL not been addressed. What is the quantitative retarding force of the conveyor (rolling resistance and axle friction)? As the conveyor increases in speed, what happens to this retarding force (i.e. is it linear?) At what rotational speed will the heat generated by the friction seize the axle? Can an airplane take of if the wheels axle is seized?
> 
> Nope... I'm not happy with the myth simply being busted.


Did everyone forget to draw their free body diagrams, and then do the calculations?


----------



## C-Dog

Who cares about the plane, what about the Segway? That is some good camratry...


----------



## frazil

What was the question?


----------



## roadwreck

IlPadrino said:


> What is the quantitative retarding force of the conveyor?


Tee hee hee...

...you said retarding.


----------



## IlPadrino

Slugger926 said:


> Did everyone forget to draw their free body diagrams, and then do the calculations?


How is a FBD going to help calculate rolling resistance and axle friction? I thought about asking some Boy Scouts (them pine car derbys are hard!) but would feel a little embarrassed.


----------



## roadwreck

IlPadrino said:


> How is a FBD going to help calculate rolling resistance and axle friction? I thought about asking some Boy Scouts (them pine car derbys are hard!) but would feel a little embarrassed.


Sorry, I don't think we ever calculated the rolling resistance or axle friction of our pinewood derby cars. It's cub scouts who do that anyway, not boy scouts. All I ever did was make mine as heavy as I was allowed to make it and covered every inch of the axles and wheels with powdered graphite. What great fun, and a huge mess.


----------



## Road Guy

by the way, my kid got 1st place in the pinewood derby this year! It was an ugly ass car, but I put all the weights above the rear axle and man that thing flew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> by the way, my kid got 1st place in the pinewood derby this year! It was an ugly ass car, but *I* put all the weights above the rear axle and man that thing flew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:huh:

So who made the car? You or your son?


----------



## Road Guy

well he did the design, &amp; sanding, painting, etc. I think thats about all you can ask an 8 year old to do.

I was just happy that he beat this kid whose parents send their car off to have made, they had won the last 4 years, his parents looked serioulsy pissed off when he didnt win overall. Of course it looked bad me being the cubmaster and all, but there was no cheating, I even forgot to file the axles..


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Tee hee hee...
> ...you said retarding.


Some sprinkler systems have retard chambers. That always makes me snicker like a grade schooler.


----------



## Guest

Road Guy said:


> by the way, my kid got 1st place in the pinewood derby this year! It was an ugly ass car, but I put all the weights above the rear axle and man that thing flew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Way, way back in the day when I was a cub scout my dad did the same thing (placing weights behind rear axle) using fishing line weights. Even drew on them to make them look like passengers in the car!

It came in first too. 

JR


----------



## IlPadrino

roadwreck said:


> Sorry, I don't think we ever calculated the rolling resistance or axle friction of our pinewood derby cars. It's cub scouts who do that anyway, not boy scouts. All I ever did was make mine as heavy as I was allowed to make it and covered every inch of the axles and wheels with powdered graphite. What great fun, and a huge mess.


Cub Scouts... Boy Scouts. At least I didn't say Girl Scouts! And I always that WEBELO was a strange name (we blow?) - how are they related to the Scouts?

So the powdered graphite was to reduce the axle friction - what kind of improvements did you see? It seems this is a great experiment to teach young children about data collection and analysis.


----------



## roadwreck

IlPadrino said:


> we blow


Tee he he...

...you said blow.


----------



## nufb52

No no no. I just watched it on You Tube. If the conveyor belt has moving faster the plane would have no forward movement. No forward movement would equal no lift. The plane would sit there. Myth not busted.


----------



## FusionWhite

nufb52 said:


> No no no. I just watched it on You Tube. If the conveyor belt has moving faster the plane would have no forward movement. No forward movement would equal no lift. The plane would sit there. Myth not busted.



You are obviously someone who didnt see the damn show where they explained (with pretty animations) why the conveyor belt has no effect on the plane no matter what the speed is. The conveyor could be going backwards at the speed of light and the plane would still take off.

Are you sure your an engineer???


----------



## Sschell

nufb52 said:


> No no no. I just watched it on You Tube. If the conveyor belt has moving faster the plane would have no forward movement. No forward movement would equal no lift. The plane would sit there. Myth not busted.


Not another one!!!

the plane moves forward because the force from the engine is applied to the AIR not the GROUND!

we neede a boiler plate state ment to shoot at the people who refuse to understand!


----------



## Dark Knight

We need to close this thread. Here we go again. :smileyballs:

The darn thing flew....end of the story....like it or not


----------



## IlPadrino

FusionWhite said:


> You are obviously someone who didnt see the damn show where they explained (with pretty animations) why the conveyor belt has no effect on the plane no matter what the speed is. The conveyor could be going backwards at the speed of light and the plane would still take off.
> Are you sure your an engineer???


I don't think your tongue is in cheek, so I won't be as gentle as I might otherwise be.

If you think the conveyor belt has NO EFFECT on the plane no matter what the speed is, I suggest you refrain from questioning the credentials of others because you have forgotten some very basic pre-engineering coursework that most high schoolers already know.


----------



## IlPadrino

nufb52 said:


> No no no. I just watched it on You Tube. If the conveyor belt has moving faster the plane would have no forward movement. No forward movement would equal no lift. The plane would sit there. Myth not busted.


Are you fishing?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Gotta be trolling.


----------



## Dark Knight

IlPadrino said:


> I don't think your tongue is in cheek, so I won't be as gentle as I might otherwise be.
> If you think the conveyor belt has NO EFFECT on the plane no matter what the speed is, I suggest you refrain from questioning the credentials of others because you have forgotten some very basic pre-engineering coursework that most high schoolers already know.






IlPadrino said:


> Are you fishing?






Captain Worley said:


> Gotta be trolling.


Guys. That is not necessary. Take it easy. We are better than that


----------



## roadwreck

nufb52 said:


> No no no. I just watched it on You Tube. If the conveyor belt has moving faster the plane would have no forward movement. No forward movement would equal no lift. The plane would sit there. Myth not busted.


I think this guy is onto something. I bet the whole thing was staged, just like the moon landing. It's a government conspiracy to cover up their secret flaying saucer program....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

May be onto something there RW...

BIO, I'm not being mean, I think he was kidding.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

CLANG. There are enough threads on this already. The episode aired, the plane flew.


----------

